# Egg Collection Panic



## pinkpig (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I'm due to go to UHW for Egg Collection on Wednesday, the trouble is, i was supposed to go for a final scan Monday before EC to be told what to expect on Wed. However, they rang me Fri evening to tell me that my scan on Monday had been cancelled, due to being so busy, and that someone would ring Monday and explain EC to me over the phone.  I'm worried, because the person i spoke to was just about to hang up, when i remembered to ask about my medication, she then said 'haven't you had your final injection?', i had'nt been told anything about that, so if i hadn't asked, i might possibly have turned up for EC without having had the injection.  I'm worried that because they are so busy there, that they might have forgotten to tell me other vital things, or that my meds should have been changed. I so desperately don't want this to be cancelled last thing because of some mix up.
I wanted to check with you, I'm on Suprecur inj 0.5 daily and Menopor 450 daily.  So as far as i known i have to have a final injection, when do i have that? am i supposed to have different meds prior to EC for post EC?  Can anyone give me an insight into EC?
Thanks for your help, getting quite anxious now
Sarah


----------



## bloobloo (Feb 25, 2009)

DONT PANIC!

They are very busy there.

Depending what time you have you EC you take the final injection 36 hours before, you also take your other meds normally that day.

I took suprecur and menopur last Monday, 7pm, took my final injection (Pregnyl) at 10pm, nothing on Tuesday and had EC 10am on /wednesday.

Dont worry about EC, the drugs are great I dont remember much at all.  I'm now hoping for ET Monday.

Join us on the cyclers board, good luck x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Sarah, I know its easier said than done but try not to panic, its not too late to put this right, as with egg collection on Wed you would have your last injection at a set time on Monday night and a drug free night on Tues.

I think it is really unfair that they have done this to you, being busy is not an excuse to cut back on care. I think you should either ring and insist on being seen or just turn up there and discuss your concerns. The chances are that you haven't been given your final injection yet as this is given on the last scan before EC. This is the HCG shot which will mature your follies for ovulation. So if you haven't had this, they are going to have to see you in clinic anyway so that you can have it and get your instructions.

So at your last scan were they happy that your follies were up to size?

Try not to worry, you won't  get cancelled. Continue to inject tonight and tomorrow and get in touch with them as early as poss on Monday, or even ring any time over the weekend and leave a message on the nurses line for them to get back to you asap.

Hope you manage to relax a little over the weekend and let us know how you get on. EC is nothing to worry about, you shall be well out of it!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Totally agree with pix, they shouldn't have done this and you need to discuss this with them and of course get your trigger shot
Don't panic as there is loads of time yet but please talk to someone at clinic first thing monday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Did you call and get help today?


----------



## pinkpig (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for your help, i did turn up without an appointment on Monday, good thing i did too, i was then given my prescription for the final injection.  Since then i've been totally devastated, they retrieved only 3 egss, and none fertilised.


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

ah i so sorry to hear that i had two eggs and none fertilised so can understand . Hope you get answers at ur follow up x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

I am so so sorry. Hope you cann gain some support here.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

So very sorry. Have been given a follow up appointment. This really is a tough process, but hope that you can find the strength to fight it and move forward with tx.


----------

